# rant



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jun 17, 2007)

hi all,

i ve been training in muay thai for 2 years and i was looking forward to my first fight. i have put a lot of effort into my training recently and have been training 3 and a half hours twice a week for the last 4 months. 1 nights training was two 1 hour lessons, one 1 hour technical sparring lesson and a half hour fighters sparring lesson.

 my first fight was supposed to be yesturday (saturday) but could go because i sprained my ankle while sparring on tuesday. what pisses me off is that i hat put a lot of effort into all that training and have improved my fitness greatly and im very proud of that, i have reached many goals that i set out to achieve. Then some guy who i was sparring with decides to go overboard and throw a massive roundhouse at me knowing that i wanted to go easy so i wasnt injured for my fight. i was shocked by the fact that he threw it so hard knowing i wanted us to go lightly and i blocked the kick badly, somehow blocking it with the side of my ankle badly spraining it.

i cant train for a while now and it will be ages before i can fight. this is the 2rd time my first fight has been canceled!.


sorry for going on at you all!  i had to let it out somhow!


chris


----------



## Kieran (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, that's so bad! I'm sorry to hear that. I was also accidentally injured while sparring  and I'm now not sure if I can have my first fight! (mine is only an interclub but it still stands. haha)

As hard as it may seem, you have to look on the bright side and remain positive. You have advanced so much preparing for this fight and that's one thing you can take away from this.

Hope your ankle is better soon.

Kieran


----------



## King (Jun 18, 2007)

Dang that's bad new, sorry to hear about that sparring incident Chris. I fully understand how you must feel. I know how much time and effort goes to preparing for fights and getting accidentally injured near the last moment is terribly frustrating. Well I hope you get better soon and take out your frustration on that jerk. Heh.


----------



## Zero (Jun 22, 2007)

Man - bad news!!  Thankfully I have never had to miss any specific fights due to training injuries but I have recently moved and was looking forward to joining a new rated club in my new area and start fighting here.  I was unfortunately hurt in my last fight before moving - torn ligaments from an arm bar - that has taken almost 8 months to heal and it is only now that I can get back into serious training and look forward to a fight!

Look at it this way - you have built up your skills to a good level, keep working on your fitness and get focused on your new upcoming fight!

Another thing - learn from your training injury - always protect yourself (when in the ring or on the street), always try to execute proper form/technique for blocks/evasion/strikes and be thankfull your ankle injury didn't occur in a real fight where you may have been in serious trouble due to lack of balance or had to continue, resulting in serious damage - and don't spar with that bum before your next fight!!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Just seen this, if you want a K1 rules kickboxing bout on 7th July let me know!


----------



## thaistyle (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.  A good sparring partner is supposed to help you train not hurt you.  I had a guy try to intentionally hurt me just to show off in front of some girls that came into the gym to watch.  So later on when we sparred, for some reason his face stopped his fall on the ring floor.  Sparring is one of the most beneficial tools needed when preparing for a fight, but the other person needs to understand that.  There is nothing worse than putting everything you got into your fight preparation only to have something screw it up.  So when will your first figh be now?  Rest that ankle and get back on track for your fight.  Good luck.


----------



## Drag'n (Jun 24, 2007)

I know how you feel bro. I trained really hard all year to prepare for the All Japan Kudo championships this year. 
I went to Thailand for 2 weeks hard training just before it. Came back in super shape, then broke my finger 2 weeks before the tournament and had to pull out. 
I'll have to wait another year now.
Imagine how Olympic athletes feel when they get injured. They gotta wait 4 years for another chance!That would really suck!
Don't worry you'll be back in shape in no time. There will be plenty of fights.


----------



## Slihn (Jun 27, 2007)

Dont feel bad bro,it happens to us all .Two days ago I twisted my knee, and now most of my training is on a halt until Monday.Which would normally be no problem but I have a fight in a little over a month.

I remember the first bout that I was suppose to fight, I ended up hurting my shin so bad that I could barley walk for about three days and couldnt even begin to train for about two and a half weeks,when I did get back to training I hurt it again(because it hadnt healed completely) and had to cancel the fight.

Ha!, I very first bout ( last May) I only had three weeks to prepare for because I was really sick for two months and could not train at all.Even though I won that fight I knew that I was not in the best shape that I could have been in.Training and fighting is awesome but sometimes the troubles of life seem to get into the way.


----------

